# I Think i have IBS



## mrjimmy08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello, Im nearly 17 and im male, for a few month ive had IBS Symptoms, somtimes my stool will be hard and sometimes softer, its never been complete diohreaa, somtimes it can be thin and long (i think thats ribbon like). and sometimes there may be some muous on it.Ive never had any blood in my stools.I always get odd pains around the abdomen which come and go nothing bad just little pains.i was wondering on peoples advice? I wouldnt like to goto hospitle for tests i dont really like the idea of things going up me.Sometimes i goto the toilet 2-3times a day which is normal for me and then a odd day id go quite often.Thanks


----------



## mjkj (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi mrjimmy08, welcome!what your describing sounds a lot like IBS, maybe more on the C side. has your diet changed in the past few months? is life stressful at this point in your life, ect? it seems symptoms are worse with stress or change, but it does depend on the person.read info from others on the forum, you will learn a lotif it gets to the point where it is disrupting the quality of your life, there are some simple tests that can be done to rule out serious issues; but dr's will probably tell you IBS, it seems like it is becoming even more prevalent take care,-m


----------



## mrjimmy08 (Mar 9, 2008)

well im a bodybuilder and im experimenting with diets and suppliments, i went to frankie and bennys the other week and the day after i had a attack of it so i guess spicy pizzas a no lol.you could say there is some stress, trying to find work, been stuck bored at home etc..


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

mrjimmy08 said:


> Hello, Im nearly 17 and im male, for a few month ive had IBS Symptoms, somtimes my stool will be hard and sometimes softer, its never been complete diohreaa, somtimes it can be thin and long (i think thats ribbon like). and sometimes there may be some muous on it.Ive never had any blood in my stools.I always get odd pains around the abdomen which come and go nothing bad just little pains.i was wondering on peoples advice? I wouldnt like to goto hospitle for tests i dont really like the idea of things going up me.Sometimes i goto the toilet 2-3times a day which is normal for me and then a odd day id go quite often.Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi mrjimmy08,I thought I had IBS too. What I really have is Celiac disease, which was diagnosed by a specific blood test. Celiac disease is often mistaken for IBS, and it can be very serious if left undiagnosed. I hope you get to the bottom of your problem. Best wishes,PainFree


----------



## Chariot (Jul 4, 2010)

mrjimmy08 said:


> Hello, Im nearly 17 and im male, for a few month ive had IBS Symptoms, somtimes my stool will be hard and sometimes softer, its never been complete diohreaa, somtimes it can be thin and long (i think thats ribbon like). and sometimes there may be some muous on it.Ive never had any blood in my stools.I always get odd pains around the abdomen which come and go nothing bad just little pains.i was wondering on peoples advice? I wouldnt like to goto hospitle for tests i dont really like the idea of things going up me.Sometimes i goto the toilet 2-3times a day which is normal for me and then a odd day id go quite often.Thanks


You best bet is to not attempt to self-diagnose yourself. *Do not* make the same mistake I did.A health professional will be able to run tests for Celiac, Parasites, and other problems that share symptoms of IBS. IBS is a diagnosis of exclusivity, which means that after *everything* that shares the same symptoms as IBS has been ruled out, a health professional will be able to diagnose you with IBS.I was tested for Celiac three times, parasites a few times, and gave stool samples a few times. It ended up being a toss-up between IBS and Celiac, but I was still experiencing symptoms after we had me go for a month with absolutely no gluten.Please go see a health professional. WebMD, even Google, will make you have anxiety, which will make it worse for you. After the official diagnosis coming from a doctor, I felt much more confident.


----------



## Winmenfolk (Jul 28, 2010)

There are many good information and details so I hope you will read care fully and take more information ...


----------

